# whole house network



## cadogan32 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just moved into a house with the whole network system built in.it has the on-q network boxes:

top box: advanced 1 x 6 telecom

bottom box: 6 port telecom expansion w/wan's

What iam trying to do is setup my att 2wire dsl modem to it,but have no idea where to find the dsl line to plug in back of the modem.I see that there is the telephone line-in cable attached to the top box(far left),but no jack to plug in my phone cord coming from my modem.I also need to setup a fax line if possible from there.thanks

imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/imgp0488i.jpg/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It would appear to me (not knowing a whole lot about those boxes, but a lot about networking and wiring) that the red cable plugged into "BRIDGE" on top is plugged into the wrong port on the bottom; I'd think it should be plugged into "OUT" and the telephone jack for your house plugged into the "IN" port.

Also, the two RJ45 sockets and the two punch blocks on either side could be "IN" too. ... just googled a bit and yes, those are marked "WIDE AREA NETWORK" on other On-Q devices, so I would think plugging the telephone line into the left side RJ45 plug would feed that to the rest of the drops. The right side appears to be "OUT" and you could plug a phone into that for testing.

Pretty slick for a house.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

AH-hah. Check that. Your phone line should be punched to the far left on the top unit, marked "LINE IN".

http://homeowner.onqlegrand.com/products/1267062-01-V1

That would make "BRIDGE" to "IN" on the bottom correct.

Of course, I'm assuming you have a 110 punch tool handy.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

First and foremost, you have to know what the input and output assignments are on the upper block. The link below is to the upper block.
http://homeowner.onqlegrand.com/products/1267062-01-V1
If you click on the Installation diagram text, it will take you to a diagram that shows the breakout for RJ-45 phone jacks. Since your phone line would normally be served by Rj-11 (4 wire) jacks, you would have to know the wire assignments for your phone lines. If you go to one of the room jacks, you should be able to determine which lines are for phone service.
That being said, an incoming phone line would be used for both DSL and phone. Because of this, you need to isolate your phones from the DSL signal by use of DSL traps. 
You also need to know the assignment in the RJ-45 jacks for your Cat-5 comm cables. This is definitely not straightforward.The LeGrand wiring systems are quite flexible, but when you introduce a DSL modem into the mix, wiring becomes a bit complicated.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Phone being on 4/5, 2-position, 4-position or 8-position isn't going to matter; you could even carry phone and data on the same jack since data is 1/2/3/6. (Edit: this is, I've just realized, my usual mentality of 'we use 8P8C everywhere, why would you use anything else?'. YMMV. That said, I see Cat5 on all of those connections.)

Good point about the DSL filter, though; I'd almost want to repunch the other rooms to the second block and put an inline filter in between the two.


----------



## cadogan32 (Aug 16, 2011)

I ended up just sticking my telephone jack from my modem into one of the network cable outlets and it started working..I never would of thought it would of worked,but it does.Thanks for everyone's help in trying to figure it out.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That'd work, too. If it's the plug coming out of the DSL modem it'll already be filtered out to just the phone instead of the DSL+phone signal


----------

